# Belgium / Dutch border



## Steven (Aug 29, 2010)

Not that much to get excited over here in Belgium,
but i'm always very pleased to see these beauties hanging around in my neighborhood, counted aprox 40! this morning, some with eggsacs.

_Argiope bruennichi_


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome They are a lot prettier than our garden spiders


----------

